# European Work Permit



## zabestof

Hello, I have just moved to Munich and have some questions regarding the work permit here. I'm Romanian and I know that I need a work permit to work in Germany. But, I have previously lived in Greece for 3 years and have a permanent residence and work permit from there and I wonder If I can work here, in Germany, with my work permit from Greece. On the permit says "European Union Registration Certificate".

Anyone know more about this?

Thanks.


----------



## gerrit

Correct me if I'm wrong, but since Romania is now a full EU member you should not even need any documents other than your Romanian ID which is at the same time a European Union ID.


----------



## James3214

Romania is a full EU member but some EU states including UK & Germany still implement partial or full restrictions on new EU states such as Romania & Bulgaria and a work permit is required. As Greece allows Romanians to work without restrictions I guess you would need a new work permit for Germany. Probably best to check with the Romanian Embassy in Berlin though.


----------



## zabestof

James3214 said:


> Romania is a full EU member but some EU states including UK & Germany still implement partial or full restrictions on new EU states such as Romania & Bulgaria and a work permit is required. As Greece allows Romanians to work without restrictions I guess you would need a new work permit for Germany. Probably best to check with the Romanian Embassy in Berlin though.


Thank you both for your answers. I know Greece doesn't have any restrictions now but I have my work permit created since the restrictions were in place. These were lifted in 2009.


----------



## fishooX

You can ask at a local Burgeramt - public service- it is quite easy I think since you are a European to get one. Just go and ask !!


----------



## ExpatInBerlin

A friend of mine moved from romania to berlin earlier this year. His paperwork was not done on time and he had to leave for three months before he returns again in september. So am pretty sure you will need a permit.

Your greek permit is likely not shengen permit (type d noted anywhere? I have non EU friends who have a permit that has this).

If you have greek passport, thus greek citizenship, you can work across europe. If you have greek reidency, you will be limited to working in greece alone. 

I am pretty sure of the above, but not 100%... Well... Am definite about my mate having left and due to return in september... And pretty sure about difference between residency and citizenship...


----------

